# Why I hate sensors



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

pwowq said:


> It's "OK", not gold thou. Too obvious.


(I don't know if I was just misunderstood - I didn't want to make a joke - or if the misunderstanding is in itself a joke but - I didn't want to ruin the mood sorry D: )


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

:laughing:

*::SENSING-TYPE LANGUAGE ADVISORY::*

You're funny! I like you!!


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

Hilarious. Awesome post, dude. I was laughing hard.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

de.sidera said:


> (I don't know if I was just misunderstood - I didn't want to make a joke - or if the misunderstanding is in itself a joke but - I didn't want to ruin the mood sorry D: )


(The misunderstanding you don't know about doesn't exist. D: )


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

pwowq said:


> (The misunderstanding you don't know about doesn't exist. D: )


D:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Should put this post into a collection of *This sounds like an anticipated rage from someone who's just found out they are an Intuitive, but ok.*

I know this is a long ass title.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

this is too fun to pass up the opportunity to deconstruct this. 



Masterpiece said:


> I know why I'm so misunderstood.


 keep this in mind. you know why you're misunderstood. 


Masterpiece said:


> Apparently, this shallow, sensor-ridden world has no place for a deep thinker like me.


Thats your Ti+Ne loop. this world has a place for everybody, shallow or deep. we are all equally valuable and keep specific and important places in society. finding your place is part of the human 'privilege' 


Masterpiece said:


> It's infuriating as hell. Just the other day, for example, my teacher lectured me for not doing my homework.


i bet. do your homework, or figure out a way to bypass or pass without it. 


Masterpiece said:


> What she, as a sensor, doesn't know, though, is that homework is too much of a sensory activity for an intuitive like me. Honestly, as an intuitive, I have absolutely _zero_ control over my physical surroundings.


wow. ive never met someone so powerless. how does it feel to have zero influence over your physical surroundings? i bet you have some real victim issues, eh? 


Masterpiece said:


> When I tried to do said homework, for example, I couldn't get off my bed, and my hands wouldn't move an inch - it was completely hopeless.


wow, your life must be really difficult. 


Masterpiece said:


> When I tried to explain this to my teacher, she said I was just lazy.


hmm.. i wonder why


Masterpiece said:


> See how misunderstood I am? Just because she doesn't understand my struggles as an intuitive, she dismissed me as being lazy!


 or maybe, how well understood you *are*? the realist sensors do (likely) understand your struggles as a fellow human being... but give no lenience for your self imposed paralysis. 


Masterpiece said:


> Ugh. What she, as a typical sensor doesn't realize, though, is that sensors have it easy, as they, unlike intuitives, are able to control their bodies and physical surroundings.


yeah, we can move our bodies... far out. 


Masterpiece said:


> Even my parents are complete sensors too. I know this because they are _completely_ obsessed with housework. Honestly, they do housework every. Single. Day. How can that _not_ be an obsession?


must be rough to have parents who like a tidy living environment... 


Masterpiece said:


> And worst of all, they keep trying to force me into that obsession by forcing me into doing it too! Just, ugh. When I tried explaining to them about how I hate housework as an intuitive, they told me that "oh, everyone hates it. But it still must be done."


terrible, absolute control freaks... how dare they try to instill discipline and decent living standards. 


Masterpiece said:


> Intuitives like me, however, hate housework and other sensory stuff like that,


shes right, nobody likes it... depends what you hate more, dirty house or doing chores. when you live on your own you can choose your own balance. PS, youll never get laid with a disgusting living situation, if you even care about that kind of thing... sex too is a sensory experience. 


Masterpiece said:


> as we _much_ prefer to be in our heads, and are _much_ too preoccupied with our deep, insightful, thought-provoking, mind-blowing, revolutionary thoughts to be bothered with uneccesary shit like that.


we do it because its necessary


Masterpiece said:


> Honestly, I just feel _so_ misunderstood by my parents.


welcome to being human 


Masterpiece said:


> Seriously, I don't know why society favors sensors in the first place.


If you knew why, you'd be a sensor. 


Masterpiece said:


> Like, why do ESTJs get to be the ones to run big corporations instead of INTPs like me.


because corporations exist in the real world, where humans are accountable for their actions and output is expected. you cant even clean your room or get your homework done. the real world requires real results. 


Masterpiece said:


> Since ESTJs are linked to action-orientedness or whatever, I asked my friend just the other day why society likes action-oriented people. She then answered: "Because the world likes people who get things done." Like, wow, just wow. What a sensor.


yeah, reality sucks sometimes.... but at least its real. 


Masterpiece said:


> So you're saying that just because intuitives cant get things done, society doesn't favor us?


intuitives can get a SHITLOAD done... not being able to complete your homework assignment is an issue that sits squarely on your own shoulders.


Masterpiece said:


> That's so fucking unfair.


life isnt fair.... but it is real. 


Masterpiece said:


> Just because we intuitives are completely incapable of getting sensory things done due to our overly abstract, phenomenal, mind-blowingly complicated thoughts,


debatable 


Masterpiece said:


> it doesn't mean that we don't get to be as successful.


if your prior statement is true, then yes - it does mean you dont get to be successful. 
reward come AFTER hard work. 
nobody cares about how deep you are unless it produces something useful. 


Masterpiece said:


> When I expressed this sentiment to my friend, she just - believe it or not - stared at me blankly and said "nobody gives a shit about your thoughts when you don't put them into any action."


at least you have one smart friend  


Masterpiece said:


> And I'm just like, Jesus, what a rude sensor!


sensors prefer to communicate directly and honestly, leaving little to no room for misinterpretation... kinda cool huh? 


Masterpiece said:


> Honestly, why are intuitives so misunderstood? Ugh


because intuition is not rational and is highly subjective, it leaves miles of room for misinterpretation. 


Masterpiece said:


> Also, my parents don't think I'm special.


 .
you're not. 


Masterpiece said:


> But, seriously, what do they know?


they understand there are 7B people on the planet... nobody is special. its an illusion, its your mind playing tricks on you. ignore it. 


Masterpiece said:


> I tried to tell them that I _am_ special due to all the communication errors I had in past


this is not special, this is a normal part of learning how to be an adult human. welcome to the party.. it never ends, get used to it. 


Masterpiece said:


> (because my thoughts are totally much too complicated for those people to understand)


if you think everybody else is the problem its time to use that Ti for self reflection


Masterpiece said:


> they just told me straight-up that "communication errors are part of the learning process that everyone goes through." Just. Ugh. What a sensory thing to say.


practice makes perfect, thats the way it works. nobody comes out the womb hitting home runs. 


Masterpiece said:


> Then I argued that I'm already _totally_ mature


if one has to argue merits of maturity, they are not mature


Masterpiece said:


> and that those people just don't think as deeply as I do,


How do you know? Are you a mind reader? How would you measure the depth at which one thinks? 


Masterpiece said:


> and they just said "how do you know that? Do you have access to their minds?"


LOL


Masterpiece said:


> Ugh, I just hate sensors so much.


better get used to it man, 70/30 sensors/intuitives. 


Masterpiece said:


> Like, how do they know that I'm not an outcast at heart?


maybe you are, likely as an INTP. 


Masterpiece said:


> They don't even have access to my mind.


oh wow... thats surprising


Masterpiece said:


> It drives me crazy!


or were you already crazy... and now you are resisting sanity? 


Masterpiece said:


> So yeah, as you guys can tell from this insightful and thought-provoking post that's dug out from my intuitive mind,


Seems more a Ti rant than an Nx rant to be honest. given your age, your Ne probably hasnt developed well enough to cause any real issues... I cant even tell the difference between this rant and say, an ISTP rant for example. I'd blame your logic engine.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

It's a funny piece, but sadly there are people (mostly edgy teenagers) who actually think something similar to this.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I hate intuitives. 

I hate how they made me look really stupid in school. 
I hate how they don't have to study
I hate how they never have to concern themselves with fitting in because they don't
I hate how they are all cut from a unique cloth and I am jealous I am cut from the same boring cloth as someone else.
I hate how you all are so cool you're so above any cultural normatives except of course bonding with other intuitives about being anti cultural normative.
I hate how you get compared to snowflakes and unicorns and I get compared to elephants
It really hate how you can float in clouds endlessly without gravity 
I hate how you don't care what you wear
I hate how you see between lines (I mean I just can't Imagine this ability)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

that was hilarious.
i hope that your total sensor parents are cooking dinner.
food is good.
open your mind to some sensing.
at least, enough to enjoy food.
:kitteh:


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

This is fucking amazing. :rolling:

@d.sidera Ti being the active principle of trolling explains why even I can do it pretty well, but not as long as a Ti-dom. Haha.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> So, I just found out that I'm an intuitive just the other day, and it was liberating.


Ok and this is where we stop, but thanks for this, I can use this as a copypasta now.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

i'm a tad bit concerned about the people who read the first post and didn't understand before paragraph 2 that this was a joke... 

actually i'm incredibly concerned about the people who finished reading it, and the disclaimer directly following, who still didn't get that it was a joke.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

PurpleKitti said:


> i'm a tad bit concerned about the people who read the first post and didn't understand before paragraph 2 that this was a joke...
> 
> actually i'm incredibly concerned about the people who finished reading it, and the disclaimer directly following, who still didn't get that it was a joke.


whats the punchline?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

You'll fit right in around here


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

foamonthewaves said:


> This is fucking amazing. :rolling:
> 
> @d.sidera Ti being the active principle of trolling explains why even I can do it pretty well, but not as long as a Ti-dom. Haha.


True story: my INFJ university professor is an anthropologist but also a surgeon. In the middle of an exam he is called by some telephone company and he answers "sorry I'm operating right now" then he looks at us and says "it always works".


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Nothing interesting or funny here.

Just another INTP looking for some affirmation.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

*The world is full of goddamn lousy PHONIES*


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Funnily enough if you run the OP through this:
https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-perceiving-function

Resounding S result.


I'm fully aware of how terrible the uclassify things are.
Lulz.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Sensational said:


> I hate intuitives.
> 
> I hate how they made me look really stupid in school.
> I hate how they don't have to study
> ...


I don't care about any of this but the ability to float in clouds endlessly without gravity. If I held up enough balloons, could I float in clouds, too? The little boy in the movie, "The Red Balloon," was able to fly. It is a stunning image. The boy, though, is best friends with his balloons. He's probably an isfp.


----------

